# New Uber Service Launched



## Boofhead (Oct 19, 2016)

Press release just in from Uber HQ...

"In response to safety concerns regarding the current toilet paper crisis Uber has combined the Uber Eats platform with a new service dedicated to urgent deliveries of bulk quantities of toilet tissue - "Uber Poo Tickets"

In the event of an emergency please scroll down on your Uber Eats app and click on "Poo Tickets" and you will get a delivery straight to your dunny door"...


----------



## Boofhead (Oct 19, 2016)

How do you delete a thread in here?


----------

